# Ioline 300 keep or sell?



## LogoFit (Sep 24, 2011)

We've got an Ioline SS300 flatbed plotter we purchased directly from Stahls. We've only used about 20 times. Thought we'd use it a lot for appliqué however our customers did not go after that look. What else can you use it for? I'm leaning towards selling it so we can use the money for other equipment. Any guidance or info is appreciated, thanks


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

what kind of price range were you looking for... Dewayne 954.461.1055 phone


----------



## LogoFit (Sep 24, 2011)

noblehaus said:


> what kind of price range were you looking for... Dewayne 954.461.1055 phone


 
If we sell we'd be looking for $4,000 to $4,500 as it's in excellent condition, only been used 15 - 20 times, and has everything needed: software (including security dongle), two trays, tack sheets, weeding tools, multiple blades (many never used). Jon 800-778-8948 x202


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Gees, you should be able to get more than that...new they are $7000.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree. How old is the unit? Some older models do not work with Windows 7 without a board replacement.....


----------



## LogoFit (Sep 24, 2011)

Ours was from 2003. We did end up selling it for $4,000 on eBay. Thanks for the input


----------



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

I've read that the adhesive on the backs of appliqués cause issues with sticky needles. What was your experience with that


----------

